# Ganglion impar nerve block



## sfaltinson (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what code to use for a ganglion impar nerve block? I usually end up using 64999, but wondering if anyone has found something a little more specific.

Thanks,
Sara Faltinson, CPC
Mpls, MN


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree, unlisted code 64999 in addition to appropriate radiological guidance code if used.

Julie, CPC


----------



## EllieAnn (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you referring to stellate ganglion (cervical sympathetic)  Nerve? - If so, then I would use 64510 instead of unlisted.


----------

